# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  21/07 03:00 Seattle Sounders - Colorado Rapids: Bước qua lời nguyền?

## quanghuyz2007

*Với các cầu thủ Colorado Rapids, Seattle Sounders thực sự là một lời nguyền khó giải. Dù được thi đấu trên sân nhà hay phải làm khách trên sân đối phương, Colorado Rapids đều phải rời sân trong phong độ cúi đầu.*



Colorado Rapids đã phải nhận đến 9 thất bại trong 10 cuộc đối đầu gần nhất với Seattle Sounders. Chiến thắng gần nhất của đội bóng miền Trung nước Mỹ trước dại diện đến từ Tây Bắc đã từ cách đây 3 năm. Trong 3 năm ấy, Colorado Rapids từ nhà vô địch MLS đã rơi xuống thành một đội bóng hạng trung. Việc hóa giải lời nguyền Seattle Sounders cũng ngày một xa vời.

Mùa giải này, Colorado Rapids đang xếp ở vị trí thứ 6 ở bảng đấu miền Tây và đang cạnh tranh quyết liệt với LA. Galaxy một suất dự MLS Cup. Thầy trò HLV Oscar Pareja đang có được tư thế cực cao khi thắng đến 3/4 trận gần nhất, trong đó có 2 thắng lợi ấn tượng trước Montreal Impact và New York Red Bulls. phong thái tốt cùng tâm lý hưng phấn đang giúp Colorado Rapids chứa chan tự tin trước cuộc chiến quan yếu xóa bỏ lời nguyền.

Hy vọng của Colorado Rapids càng được củng cố khi Seattle Sounders đang không có được phong thái tốt. Thầy trò HLV Sigi Schmid đã thua 3 / 4 trận đấu gần nhất và tụt xuống vị trí thứ 7 bảng đấu miền Tây dù còn 3 trận chưa đấu trong tay. May mắn cho Seattle Sounders khi họ vẫn duy trì được thành tích tương đối tốt trên sân nhà, toàn thắng cả 4 trận gần nhất.

Colorado Rapids đang thèm khát được viết lại lịch sử. Trong khi đó, Seattle Sounders cũng không dễ dàng vứt đi 3 điểm trên sân nhà. Câu giải đáp chỉ có thể xuất hiện sau 90 phút găng trên sân  CenturyLink Field.



*Nhận định: -0.97 * 0 : 1/ 2 * 0.89*

Với lợi thế sân nhà và sự ủng hộ từ thành tích đối đầu trong quá khứ, Seattle Sounders xứng đáng được xếp ở vị trí cửa trên. Tuy nhiên, tỷ lệ châu Á dao động từ đồng nửa đến nửa trái chứng tỏ sự nghi ngại của nhà cái về một kết quả hòa nhiều khả năng sẽ xảy ra. Đang có được phong độ cực cao ở thời điểm hiện tại, Colorado Rabids đủ sức thay đổi lịch sử, ít nhất là mang về được 1 trận hòa.

*Con số:*

8 – Seattle Sounders thắng cả 8 cuộc đối đầu gần nhất theo kèo châu Á.

3 – Chỉ có 3/ 8 trận đối đầu gần nhất giữa hai đội kết thúc dưới 3 bàn.

4 – Seattle Sounders thắng cả 4 trận sân nhà gần nhất theo kèo châu Á.

4 – Có 4 / 8 trận sân nhà gần nhất của Seattle kết thúc dưới 3 bàn.

2 – Colorado Rabis chỉ thua 2 trận theo kèo châu Á trong 6 trận sân khách gần nhất.

4 – Cả 4 trận sân khách gần nhất của Colorado Rabis đều kết thúc từ 3 bàn trở lên.



*Thông tin lực lượng:*

Seattle Sounders: O. Alonso bị treo giò, B. Evans, M. Gspurning chấn thương.

Colorado Rabis: H. Thomas chưa chắc chắn ra sân.



*Đội hình dự kiến:*

*Seattle Sounders:* A. Weber, L. González, D. Traoré, M. Burch, Z. Scott, D. Yedlin, E. Johnson, M. Rosales, P. Ianni, L. Neagle, S. Carrasco.

*Colorado Rabis:* C. Irwin, D. Moor, M. Wynne, C. Klute, S. O'Neill, N. Sturgis, N. LaBrocca, A. Harris, D. Powers, E. Buddle, D. Brown.





*Dự đoán: 1 – 1*

----------

